

Lessons in Graphic Design Theory - kivivi
http://psd.tutsplus.com/articles/web/50-totally-free-lessons-in-graphic-design-theory/

======
GeneralMaximus
This is great! I'm not a graphics designer, but some of the information in
there (color theory, for instance) is very useful outside of graphics design.

------
herdrick
Can any designers here comment on this?

